# stress and cfs



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/2511201.stm tom


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

Good link, Tom... I haven't been over there to check yet but figure you probably posted this over on the Chronic Fatigue forum as well.Good research, Evie


----------

